# Bosch Corner Sander (mini belt sander)



## chamoruboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone, I saw this on a website from the U.K. but I cannot get information on where to purchase one. Anyone know where I can purchase one? Bosch GVS 350 AE


----------



## GregS (Oct 18, 2007)

I recall seeing something about this interesting Bosch product a while back. Don't recall if it was online or maybe in a magazine, but a quick web search makes it look like Bosch is making the U.S. the last market to bring it to. One can only speculate on why, and speculation 1) will probably be wrong, and 2) won't get it here any faster. lol. The Bosch U.S.A. website doesn't list it, but you could contact the folks there via a contact page on their site, or call Bosch U.S.A. at: 1-877-267-2499.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I also just looked around (I come from a long line of shoppers) and could not find it in the US. Don't know why. But, like GregS said, call or email them if you want to know more about it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I bought one of these about 5 years ago in a store that was going out of business because a Big Orange moved into the neighbourhood. it is definetely an old tool and not a new one.

I'll check my model number.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mine is a Bosch 1278VS 1 1/2" x 12" belts I think. I get my belts from Red Hill abrasives or Supergrit. in Gettysburg PA.

On google I found a lot of people talking about problems with it but I've never has any problems, but then again I've got maybe 1 hr on it.

Here is an article by a counter top repair man and he stated that he bought in before 1998.

Here is a google cache of an ebay offer.

A tool review


----------



## toolhound (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been looking for this sander for along time. Bosch mini belt sander model 1278vs / 0601278739. I think It was discontinued in 2007. If you find some or want to sell yours ( any condition) I will buy it. It is a finish carpenters must have tool! The U.K. green model is most likely 220v. I called Bosch 1-800-346-4103 and talked to Paul, he said none were available any where, but I am still looking. Any info on this sander would be greatly appreciated. You can email me any time, any year, I think I will be looking for this sander for [email protected] THANKS for your time!


----------



## Woodright (Oct 24, 2010)

Good Day If you are still looking for one of these Bosch 1278SV Compact Belt sander I wood sell mine, I havent used it in a long tome it's like new Let me know Tim [email protected]


----------



## canadauli (Jan 23, 2015)

hello Tim 
please let me know if you still have the Bosch 1278 
thanks 
ULi cell 519-3621139


----------

